# weird exhaust noise?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i keep hearing this damn weird noise aside from the exhaust. i have a PS monza catback, and i never noticed it before. i put a hoseclamp to tie together one part of the exhaust and the heatshield becuase it kept rumbling. dunno if this other sound was before, but it sounds like a leaf brushing through a bicycle wheel. this weird vibration like if you stuck a piece of paper through a fan. only makes the noise when i gas it. NE1 have this problem or now how to fix it? its not the hose clamp thats for sure, but im wondering if it could have caused the noise...


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

any exhaust leak somewhere maybe?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Murph said:


> *any exhaust leak somewhere maybe? *



yeah have it check'd the place that installd mine went to find the leak then they just sealed it in 2 mins.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check to see if there is any clearence problems or if its rubbing.. i have the same thing.. i just need to get it up on jack stands and find out whats causing it..


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

it could be your resonator, some aftermarket exhausts have a rattling too, when you first turn on the car...it should go away once the engine is warm...but if yours doesn't, then i dont know


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i have this noise, dunno if it is what is your noise but mine is from my cat, its not all the way connected to the pipe going to exhaust, it is the sound of the gasket in the wind.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah check your cat and clearance of the piping. I had the same problem when i got my exhaust intalled, it had a loud rumbling noice. I took it back to the muffler shop and it was the clearance of the exhaust to the body. The piping was hittin the body.


----------

